# Anyone have bad experience in nursing home?



## Stormy (Aug 12, 2016)

I hear so many horror stories of elderly people being abused in nursing homes.  I hope I never go to one, would rather die if I couldn't live on my own.  I have nobody to take care of me so I can only hope to keep my wits about me and keep caring for myself.

Has anybody here had a bad experience in a nursing home or had a loved one abused?


----------



## Victor (Aug 13, 2016)

No but a more common issue and problem is neglect of each patient. Not enough Nurse Assistants for the home
or they are too busy. This is what I have heard...where I live anyway. Doctors are hard to find or rarely there.
All the work is done by CNAs and nurses. Mentally ill patients get no care for their mental illness.


----------



## Robert59 (May 4, 2020)

I had a aunt that was in a nursing home for 22 years. She couldn't speak and get out of bed by herself. This was from a major stroke. The nursing home was owned by the state and a real bad place to live for 22 years. She died from Gangrene.


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2020)

I used to work in one. I'm not sure that there are many left that give very good care. Part of the issues lie in Medicare. Some of the issues are staffing related. It always comes down to money and people. Some try to do everything they can to take care of elders. Some do it begrudgingly with no thought for the feelings of the residents. And some are just there for the paycheck. Most of the time these people are working 12 hr shifts. Sometimes double shifts. And as a general rule even though it's against state regs, they have too many residents per aide and a lot of times the RNs won't lift a finger to help because heaven forbid they should have to deal with a bed pan now. So you have overworked staff who are being overwhelmed and stressed to the max because these people are lonely and require a great deal of love and compassion that these places don't have time or people to administer. I have been in nursing homes where the only time they get pd attn to is when it's due to direct care and even then it's the bare minimum. They are left in their rooms or in the halls. All day long. They don't groom them...they sit there all day in bed head...no baths except once a week, they're lucky they put clothes on them. It is heartbreaking to see. It is difficult to find places that are nice. If you do, they are usually quite expensive. Look at the surroundings. Look at the employees and most of all...look at the residents. Their faces will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 5, 2020)

Stormy said:


> I hear so many horror stories of elderly people being abused in nursing homes.  I hope I never go to one, would rather die if I couldn't live on my own.  I have nobody to take care of me so I can only hope to keep my wits about me and keep caring for myself.
> 
> Has anybody here had a bad experience in a nursing home or had a loved one abused?


Yes.  I was very sick a couple years ago and our medical plan said they would not pay my hospital bill unless I went to a nursing home for two months.  (This was probably against the law.).  I went for 36 hours.  I was at one of the “better” homes.

After 24 hours I informed the home I was leaving.  They tried to keep me.  I told them them I would call every news organization in our major city and tell them I was being held against my will.  I would have died rather quickly there in great discomfort.  I was discharged two hours later.

During the discharge procedure I was asked if I had changed my mind about being DNR/DNI.  Why yes, I replied. I was more determined than ever.  .  Told my son next time drop me off in the middle of no where cause I will never do that again!  My stay, because I was double insured, would have been paid in full.  It was not a question of money. 

It was horrific.  Rather be dead.


----------



## Mister E (May 5, 2020)

Yeah , I had a horrible experience in a nursing home many years ago , we were visiting my mother in law and some old dear in another armchair was sitting there . nightie up in her lap , no  under wear and legs at '' ten-to-two '' position .


----------

